# There's a new sticky for homade Items!!



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Angie put up a new sticky for all of us over in the Barter Board section. It is titled "Christmas for HT" It's for everyone that wants to sell some of there homade wares to put them there for all of us that want to shop for homemade items for christmas gifts or just for ourselves! Plus it will be a good way for a few of us HT'ers to make a little christmas cash!

Please if all of you crafty HT'ers have things you want to sell check out the new sticky in the Barter board!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for that info. I was just going through my stash and thinking about putting some things for sale with Xmas in mind.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Great, look for the Christmas sticky at the top of the Barter Board. I can hardly wait to check out everyone's homemade goodies! It will be like going to craft shows only online!!


----------

